# Anyone feed peanut hay to dairy goats?



## vermillionoaks (Aug 8, 2012)

I have one very picky goat that refuses to eat alfalfa pellets (she literally spits them out of her bowl and only eats the grain) and I'm having a hard time finding alfalfa hay.  I found an add for peanut hay and they said it was comparable to alfalfa.  Does anyone have experience with it?  If it is a good substitute I was going to chop it up and mix with her grain while milking not as a free-choice type hay.  What do you think?


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 8, 2012)

I think there was someone on here who did feed peanut hay. But have no idea how it worked out. I guess feed what you need to.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Aug 8, 2012)

I have heard it is good for dairy goats, but we don't have it around here so I use alfalfa myself. Sometimes goats need some time to accept new food. Try offering the pellets up once a day before the grain for a few days in a row. Your goat may come around.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Aug 8, 2012)

She used to eat them just fine.  Our feed store started carrying a new brand and since then she refuses to eat them.  She still gives lots of milk on only grain and bermuda hay but she will milk to skin and bones very easily.   She really puts everything into her milk and I just wanted something more to keep some weight on her.


----------



## Godsgrl (Aug 8, 2012)

I don't personally have goats, but I know my friend feeds her two does peanut hay exclusively. They've done fine on it, but they aren't used for milking either. I assume a lot of people use peanut hay around here, because it is so prevalent in S. GA.


----------



## Chris (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is a wright up on Perennial Peanut Hay and the comparison to Alfalfa Hay. The biggest difference I see between the two is protein and Copper, Peanut Hay average is 14% protein were Alfalfa Hay average is 19% protein. 

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/an234


Chris


----------



## Renegade (Aug 10, 2012)

I love Peanut hay. It will put weight on a goat faster then Alfalfa. My goats will run you over for it.

Donna


----------



## Island Creek Farm (Aug 15, 2012)

Ours tested at 17% protein, we get it from near Dothan Alabama.  And hey!  I am getting a Boer doeling from Renegade (previous poster!) today!!!


----------



## Renegade (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Amanda,

It was nice meeting you today. Hope you got home safe and sound. I have to tell you I absolutely love this Alpine doe. She is a sweetheart!

Chris,
We have been using PP hay off and on for years and have never seen it test lower then 16%. All but one load actually tested at 18%. I prefer it to alfalfa because it's not as messy and the goats seem to prefer it as well. I just wish I didn't have to drive so far to get it.

Donna


----------

